# Turquoise Metallic Black HMPK x Salamander Dumbo HMPK



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,

After a few months of preparation tomorrow will be the big day when I attempt to breed my betta for the very first time. I'm nervous, but very excited about it. So without further ado, here are the parents:

Sub-Zero
Turquoise Metallic Black HMPK









Nora
Dumbo Salamander HMPK









I'm breeding for form so a mix of colour isn't going to bother me. Wish me luck!


----------



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

That male is gorgeous! I will definitely be following this, good luck!


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Ooh! My boy Sir Arthur is a Dumbo Salamander HM, your girl looks like the female PK version of him lol. Good luck with your spawning, can't wait for pictures of the fry!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow o.o beautiful boy


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Interesting pair! Cant wait to see how the fry turn out


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

First try ended in failure. Nora just wasn't interested!

Tried again today with much more success. Sub-Zero chose to eat the eggs but Nora was amazing, picking up any he missed and putting them in the nest. Don't know if I should remove Zero now...


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Well, Zero was a rubbish dad so he got removed. Now trying to hatch the eggs artificially and pray it works... maybe sacrifice a goat or two xD


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

You should try him again later on, sometimes the first spawn is a bust and the second he's great  it's a learning process for them ^^


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

That I will! I'll give them time off to recover and for Nora's fins to heal then give it another shot

But, in terms of this spawn... we have babies! They hatched yesterday morning and are the tiniest little blobs ever <3
Fingers crossed my luck continues


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Photo of the little guys


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Do you know how many?


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Approximately 25 at present


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

keep up on the water changes I lost most of my first spawn to a crazy ammonia spike 25 it's easy to over feed


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Will do!
Lost a cople over the last two or three days. Started them on bbs today. They are growing already


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Starting to look like little fish. With tiny bellies filled with brine shrimp


----------



## morris0n (Sep 10, 2016)

Rhiannon said:


> Starting to look like little fish. With tiny bellies filled with brine shrimp


Cuties! :grin2:


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Babies are one week old today! 
Down to 11 but they are looking good


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Down to 9 but they are quite big and chubby. Only one seems to be lagging behind and is half the size of his siblings


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Two weeks old today! Sadly I did lose the very small fry but the other eight are doing great.
Bit of a worry that after my first successful brine shrimp hatching two following ones have failed. Still have some from the first hatch but it will only last a couple more days. Going to try and ween them onto frozen daphnia while I try and get another brine shrimp hatchery going


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Minor crisis over! Third brine shrimp hatchery was a success.

Babies are doing well. Can see some tails on a few and can even see the pecs on one


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Three are old and doing great! Loving these little guys <3


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Four weeks old. Starting to get some colour 

Biggest fry has a black patch on his side. Not sure if it is illness or just colouring up. Have separated him just to be safe


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Five weeks old now!

Going to finally move them out of the little bowl they were born in and into the original spawning tank. Fingers crossed this goes well and I will finally be able to take some photos of them side on


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Here they are!


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Photo time! Babies turn six weeks old tomorrow. Three have names, Patch, Titch and Bob. 
Patch and Titch are separate from their siblings. Patch has been on his own for the last two weeks. He developed a large black spot on his side. I didn't know what it was so I separated him for the sake of his siblings. Clearly the spot is nothing to worry about as he is the biggest baby and doing fine. He got his name from the spot
Titch is on his own because he is half the size of the others. I put him by himself to try and fatten him up without him having to compete for food 

And Bob... Bob was seemingly born without a swim bladder. I didn't notice when they were in the bowl because I only saw them from above and the water was only two inches deep. But now he is in the main fry tank it is quite obvious from his swimming that something was wrong. On closer inspection I noticed that, unlike his siblings, I could see no swim bladder inside him. Aside from that though he is fine. He 'bobs' around and has no trouble eating. He just sinks.



















And the other babies 

This little one has blue eyes like his dad <3









Colours are coming in great









Baby fish eyes <3









This little baby has a beautiful sparkle


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, they are looking great! I'm interested in seeing how the colors and form turn out.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Poor little Bob! He will need a special home <3


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks! I'm looking forward too. So far three dark ones are getting in some lovely blue the same colour as the father. The fourth dark get appears to be quite bronze in colour at the moment.

If the four lighter ones, Bob and an unnamed one have light blue Irid while Titch and the other unnamed aren't showing any blue yet


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh, and should Bob survive he is staying with me


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Seven weeks old today. They are doing great and most are growing well (aside from Bob and Titch who are still quite small!)
Patch is the biggest fry. They have now all been jarred too because they decided to murder each other

Patch and his patch








Patch's non patch side









This little one only has one vent. For now it is named Solo



























o_______o


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Turn 8 weeks old Monday. Beautiful colours


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Is that Patch at the bottom? Their colors are coming in quite nicely!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

It looks like you have a little bit of fin curl ( bent rays ) going on but otherwise very pretty ^^ i really like the teal one


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Yup, that's Patch!
Really pleased with how the colours are coming.
I have two others that are Patch coloured (minus the patch!). One is the first photo and the other you can see in Patch's photo.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh, and how do I go about fixing fun curl? It's an issue caused by water quality right? I partially change their water daily x____x


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

10 weeks old


----------

